# John Deere M Head Gasket



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know which way up the head gasket goes on a two cyl JD M. Crimped side up, smooth side to the block, or does it matter. The manual, and the gasket dont have any indications on which way is proper.


----------

